# Kit Bashing an Aristocraft C-16 into 1:20.3?



## Fern Creek & Western (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi,
I have an Aristo Craft C-16 that I want to do something with. Its a great runner and it tracks well, but I model 1:20.3 and I don't really have much of a use for it. I would like to find some way to kit bash it into a 1:20.3 model of some sort. Has anyone attempted this? If so I would love to see some pictures and get some ideas on how one might go about doing this.

Thanks,
Trevor


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Trevor, I have up-scaled my C-16 so it looks better with my 1:20.3 equipment.
I added an extension to the stack - actually the top of a Bachmann 4-6-0 stack. The cab was raised 1/2 inch with a1/4 inch strip at the bottom and 1/4 inch more in the window frames (I actually cut new uprights. The glass is the same.)
The tender has taller trucks from an Aristo slope back that I bought cheap for the sound board (waste of money - lousy sound.)

I have photos but I am traveling. I will post them next week.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I used the back foot boards off that sloped back tender to replace the long wooden pilot on mine. Gives it a switcher look and the crew likes the foot boards when doing low speed switching....
Sorry this site ate my pics....

John


----------



## Fern Creek & Western (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks Pete. Looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I found these. You can clearly see the strip of plastic under the cab side number panel. The coach is 1:20.3.


----------

